# jcgriff2 is over 9000!!!!!!!!



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

YouTube - Its Over 9000!!! [Original Video and Audio]

GREAT JOB!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

John you are unstopable mate =D
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
Well done. Keep up great work...


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool, well done and congrats... less than 1000 to go for 5 digits.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done and congratulations John :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats John!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nice accomplishment! Keep up the good work.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*well done* :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats - great work!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats John!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Good going JC, keep'em coming eh!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats John! Even in CA, you still manage to rack up these posts!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, take it easy you are fast running out of fingers for the count :grin:

I have had a time of it lately My ISP decided to cancel my account (10 years with them) and with this went my email address (primary) so now I have to create a new account and a new email address, they will not release my old email address for seven years (apparently to protect me). I have used a limited "GO" stick so have not been active for awhile, there is nothing you can do when large corporates make decisions they have the money and we don't. My wife paid the business account three times instead of the home account so despite the fact we were hundreds in credit without a word they cancelled the account.

I now have a new account with them (the deal is better) used my local MP still I fear we will see much more corporate bullying before the legacy of SOL and the three Amigo's leave AUS.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done John!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, everyone. I really do appreciate it!

JC

.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done John!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you !!


----------



## lilyhanded (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks and good job


----------

